# Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni



## RedWolf (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ein Kumpel und ich wollen nächstes Jahr für 3-4 Tage nach Slowenien zum Forellen- und Raubfischangeln. Daher würde ich mich mal gern vorab informieren ob es hier schon jemand mit Erfahrung gibt. Also wo man am Besten auf Forellen Angeln kann. Wir angeln beide mit Spinnruten und vorwiegend Kunstköder (Wobbler und Spinner).

Ebefalls wäre es super nett wenn uns jemand ein Camp/Pension/Hostel empfehlen könnte. Wir werden selbstredend einen Vakuumierer dabei haben, aber ne Gefriertruhe in der Unterkunft wäre natürlich klasse. Nur um hier keine Diskussion über Catch and Eat loszutreten: Wor fangen nur das was wir binnen der nächsten 1-2 Monate verwerten.

Ich danke euch recht herzlich.

Petri
RedWolf


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

Hallo RedWolf,

Slowenien hat wirkich sehr schöne Gewässer, vor allem für Forellen.
Dazu kommt, daß die Lizenzen so etwa nur die Hälfte wie in Österreich kosten. Allerdings trotzdem deutlich teuerer sind als bei uns in Deutschland.
Jetzt kommt aber der Wermutstropfen: es gibt kaum ein Forellengewässer an dem man mit der Spinnrute fischen darf, Fly only ist angesagt. 


Petri Heil


----------



## RedWolf (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe dass der Link funktioniert aber hier gibts doch einige Gewässer in denen man spinnend auf Forelle gehen kann:
http://www.ribiskekarte.si/de/ribolovni-revirji/?species=2,15,1,16&water_types=1&fishing_types=2

Daher auch meine Frage ob mit der Website bereits jemand Erfahrung hat und uns in der nähe einiger dieser Gewässer eine gute Unterkunft nennen kann. Gerne auch per Zelt


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

Hallo Redwolf,

die Gewässer auf der verlinkten Seite bei denen das Spinnfischen erlaubt ist sind meist Mischgewässer oder zweit- und drittklassige Forellengewässer, noch dazu nicht fehlerfrei. Bei dem Savinja-Revier des Angelvereins Mozirje ist nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt (weiß ich deshalb genau, weil ich dort, unter anderem, im vergangenen Jahr gefischt habe).
Unterkunft findet ihr im Mai-Juni problemlos fast überall, wenn ihr nicht gerade die Forellenreviere der Soca etc. ansteuert, dort ist aber sowieso nur Fly only. Ich selbst bin oft auf einem Ferienbauernhof im oberen Savinjatal, den ich schon empfehlen könnte, nützt euch aber nichts, denn dort ist weit und breit nur die Fliege erlaubt.
Noch ein Hinweis: die Äsche ist in vielen Gewässern erst ab 1. Juni offen.
Landschaftlich ist Slowenien wirklich schön.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## renrök (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis: die Äsche ist in vielen Gewässern erst ab 1. Juni offen.
> Landschaftlich ist Slowenien wirklich schön.
> Lajos



Das liest sich wirklich gut und macht Lust auf einen Versuch in neuer Umgebung.

Wie sieht es denn in Slowenien mit Raubfisch (Hecht/Zander/Barsch) aus?
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*



fjordconner schrieb:


> Das liest sich wirklich gut und macht Lust auf einen Versuch in neuer Umgebung.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn in Slowenien mit Raubfisch (Hecht/Zander/Barsch) aus?
> Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?



Hallo,

ja, landschaftlich wirklich schön. Allerdings habe ich dort mit Hecht und Co. keine Erfahrung, da ich nur zum Salmonidenfischen dorthin fahre, wo ich, im Gegensatz zu Hechtgewässern, zuhause nicht so tolle Möglichkeiten habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## renrök (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, landschaftlich wirklich schön. Allerdings habe ich dort mit Hecht und Co. keine Erfahrung, da ich nur zum Salmonidenfischen dorthin fahre, wo ich, im Gegensatz zu Hechtgewässern, zuhause nicht so tolle Möglichkeiten habe.
> 
> ...



Werd mal schauen, ob ich da was in Erfahrung bringen kann oder evtl. tatsächlich mal ausprobiere.

Geht zwar alljährlich mit Familie nach Norwegen und mit den Kumpels für ne Woche nach Schweden; aber vielleicht lässt sich mal was drumherum passend machen


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

@fjordkonner
 in Dalmatien, Pakostane, im Vrana-See ist Hechtangeln möglich, guckst du hier http://www.angeln-vranasee.com/?page_id=21

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## renrök (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @fjordkonner
> in Dalmatien, Pakostane, im Vrana-See ist Hechtangeln möglich, guckst du hier http://www.angeln-vranasee.com/?page_id=21



Scheint Kroatien zu sein.
Aber egal, sieht ebenso schön aus.

Genügend Campingplätze und Ferienhäuser sind in der Nähe auch vorhanden.
#6


----------



## glavoc (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

na ja, jetzt behaupte ich mal, dass mensch nich hunderte km und ins Nachbarland fahren muß, um Hechte zu fischen^^ und auch da gibbet bessere Spots für. Das sage ich als Kroate, dessen Mutter ausm Archipelag von Zadar stammt...

#h


----------



## glavoc (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

Google Suchbegriffe wären: Ribolov (Fischfang) Stuka (Hecht) Slovenija...


----------



## RedWolf (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*



glavoc schrieb:


> Google Suchbegriffe wären: Ribolov (Fischfang) Stuka (Hecht) Slovenija...



Danke dir dafür  kannst du uns vllt was Grenznahes Kroatisches zum Spinnfischen empfehlen? Wir sind eigentlich jedes Jahr in HR zum Boot fahren :d da würde Angeln im Innland ja auch mal apssen


----------



## glavoc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien Mai-Juni*

Muß doch gar nichts kroatisches sein. Soo patriotisch bin ich och nich veranlagt^^. Kurz gesagt, sind die besseren Süßwassergebiete HR`s ja eher nicht so Küstennah. Denke ihr findet weit besseres in SLO oder in AT...na ja, ehrlich gesagt fische ich im Süßwasser auch nur hier in D`land. Wenn ich unten bin, bevorzuge ich stets und ausschl. das Meer . Auch spinnfischender Weise.
Tut mir leid, da bin ich wohl definitiv der falsche Ansprechpartner...helfe aber gern beim übersetzen .
Apropos Boot fahren - wie, und da wollt ihr nicht Meeresfischen? Mit Boot gibbet doch eigentl. kaum einen Meeresfisch der sich nicht fangen läßt? 

lg


----------

